# Valor de voltaje de un diodo zener



## caiozaca77 (May 27, 2014)

Hola buenas noches , tengo un telefono inalambrico panasonic modelo KC-TC 1485 AB. Identifique el problema , la solucion es reemplazar eldiodo zener que se encuentra al lado de la entrada de la bateria recargable. Mi duda es saber el valor de voltaje del diodo zener . Alguna sugerencia se los agradeseria.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 27, 2014)

Hola caiozaca77

Es necesario conocer el número de identificación de ese Diodo Zener para buscar sus hojas deatos con la intención de conocer su Vz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 27, 2014)

quizás solo sea un zener para protección  ,si es asi ,
esta para proteger que al teléfono no le alimenten con mas de 3.7 volt ,en caso de fallas en el cargador,
si ese es el caso ,puedes poner un zener de algunos de estos valores 
3,9v
4,3V	 
4,7V


----------



## caiozaca77 (May 30, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> quizás solo sea un zener para protección  ,si es asi ,
> esta para proteger que al teléfono no le alimenten con mas de 3.7 volt ,en caso de fallas en el cargador,
> si ese es el caso ,puedes poner un zener de algunos de estos valores
> 3,9v
> ...



  Gracias por el dato , si es un diodo de protección . Voy a probar con algunos de estos valores.


----------



## hectorautomata (Jun 17, 2014)

deverias medir  el voltaje en que hay donde estaba el diodo ,osea hacer un promedio de distintas mediciones
 unas 10 ,   y el resultado seria tu vz( voltaje zener) para la potencia solo elige uno de 1 A QUE ES EL MAS COMUN, CHAO ESPERO QUE TE RESULTE.


----------

